
It’s Hard to Use Apple Arcade Without Wondering How Developers Will Be Paid - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43k4ww/its-hard-to-use-apple-arcade-without-wondering-how-developers-will-be-paid
======
hnghost
They'll get a percentage of the total overall users based on time of usage.
Really how else would they incentivize this?

